#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-22
<Beretta021> nemam pojma sta je to
<japan> xamp za web stranice, treba mi kako da izbrisem taj folder
<japan> ali nece ima permisije
<Beretta021> nem pojma brale
<japan> neznas da brises folder u ubuntu a primas pare od organizacija eee... ccc
<promis> :D, dobar je
<Beretta021> odlican
<promis> samo Å¡to je xamp za windows
<promis> ;)
<Beretta021> ako mi verujes da nisam ni citao sta pise :)
<promis> xexe
<promis> a ne, wamp je za vindovvs
<promis> onda mora da je xamp za mekintoš
<promis> ne znam drugi sistem na X
<promis> možda je xenix
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> mozda je na lamp mislio
<Beretta021> :P
<promis> sad sam pogledao
<promis> xamp je univerzalna kompilacija
<promis> za sve sisteme
<promis> onda je X u smislu promenjive
<promis> X kao bilo koji
<promis> Dobarj ej ovaj Midori za brze provere, kad ugasiš frajerfoksa
<promis> Skinuh danas centos 6 da vidim ča je
<promis> i blah, odustao sam.
<promis> Odoh. Slatki snovi društvo, i nemojte da spljiskate sve pare na jednom mestu. ;)
<Srecko> zdravo
<japan> pozz jel zna neko kako da dodam srpsku latinicu na lxde ?
<pure|d> poz, jel ima nekoga?
<japan>  da
<pure|d> japan:
<pure|d> jel mozes nesto da mi pomognes
<pure|d> tice se skripte py
<pure|d> japan
<japan> mogu ja
<japan> reci
<pure|d> hajde
<pure|d> imam skriptu koja se nalazi u gimp/plugins dir-u
<japan> i?
<pure|d> treba da je executable-ujem
<pure|d> kako to da uradim?
<japan> pa vidi
<japan> treba ti program za to
<pure|d> mislis neki gui, zasto?
<pure|d> zar ne bih mogao to kroz terminal sa komandom nekom?
<japan> pa to su ipak ozbiljnije skripte, sad cu da ti nadjem
<pure|d> ok
<pure|d> npr. tip koji je postavio tu skriptu, napisao je samo da treba da uradimo: Set the script file executable
<pure|d> nije dao nikakav program sa kojim to da uradimo
<pure|d> jel koristis ti gimp ili neki raw program?
<japan> gimp
<japan> al treba nastavak
<japan> ja ga imam al nznm kako se zove
<pure|d> sta imas?
<japan> sad trazim medju plug inovima
<pure|d> aha, znaci ti ne znas to da uradis rucno, kroz terminal?
<japan> ee evo
<japan> evo ti kroz terminal
<pure|d> ok
<japan> rm -r directory
<japan> rm -r directory/
<japan> ovo 2
<pure|d> jbt jel me zezas?
<japan> nznm o cemu pricas
<japan> uopste
<japan> nego mi niko ovde nije pomogao pa sam besan
<japan> i sprdam te
<pure|d> da li ti znas sta znaci komanda 'rm'???
<japan> da izbrises sve
<japan> bole me kruac
<japan> svrsim na sebe
<japan> svrsim na tebe
<japan> svrsim na pticu
<pure|d> nije tebi lako :D
<japan> svrsim na medveda
<pure|d> sta tebe muci?
<pure|d> sta nisi znao?
<japan> ma ne mogu da nadjem kako da menjam jezike za pisanje
<japan> na lxde
<pure|d> ujeee...
<japan> a treba mi, radim neki sajt
<pure|d> pa to je laca
<japan> ?
<japan> sta ti znaci laca
<pure|d> jel lxde ima neki kontrolni panel
<pure|d> tgraficki
<japan> cuj, ne znam nista pocetnik sam
<pure|d> aha, ok.
<pure|d> cekaj.
<pure|d> hajde korak po korak, ok?
<japan> windows mi baguje pa sam instalirao ubuntu pa lxde
<pure|d> fino
<pure|d> reci mi prvo, kako pokreces programe?
<pure|d> kod mene se to nalazi: applications
<pure|d> ne znam kako izgleda lxde
<pure|d> pa zbog toga
<japan> imam start u donejm levom uglu
<pure|d> i moraces brze da kuckas
<pure|d> aha, ok
<pure|d> cekaj sad
<japan> nisam ja bas glup znam da koristim ovo
<pure|d> ok
<japan> samo ne mogu da nadjem
<pure|d> jel imas opciju u tim menijima: preferences?
<japan> stavio sam u star liniji ono za menjanje jezika i ima "us"
<japan> sad cu da vidim
<pure|d> ok
<japan> da
<pure|d> super
<pure|d> nadji tu:keyboard
<japan> ima keyboard and mouse
<pure|d> probaj to
<pure|d> ukljuci ga
<pure|d> kazi mi kada ti se podigao program
<japan> to je za menjanje brzine linije kad se kuca i sve al nije za jezike
<pure|d> cekaj, jel ima tu tab: layouts?
<japan> nope
<pure|d> siguran?
<japan> da
<pure|d> pogledaj dobro
<japan> ima malo opcija, 2 crte za podesavanje brzine
<pure|d> sacekaj, sada cu da vidim tacno gde se nalazi, moram da izguglam.
<pure|d> strpi se jos malo
<japan> a i mogu samo jednostavno da odem na ubuntu
<japan> tamo znam
<japan> http://klik.granicni.com/
<japan> za ovaj sajt mi treba latinica
<pure|d> hej
<pure|d> nasao sam
<pure|d> jel si koristio nekad terminal?
<japan> dap
<pure|d> ok
<japan> u njemu pisem skripte
<japan> za upisivanje u gedit
<pure|d> kucaj ovo u terminal i reci mi sta se desava: fbxkb
<japan> nije instaliran program
<pure|d> kako se koristi komanda u lxm-u za instaliranje?
<japan> sudo apt-get install fbxkb
<pure|d> jel imas neki graficki mod za instaliranje
<pure|d> e, uradi to
<pure|d> jel si uradio?
<japan> done
<pure|d> molim te, brze kucaj, komuniciraj samnom
<japan> uradio sam
<pure|d> pokreni sada taj program
<pure|d> kucaj to sto si instalirao u terminal
<pure|d> da vidim sta se desilo
<japan> Gtk-Message: (for origin information, set GTK_DEBUG): failed to retrieve property `gtk-enable-event-sounds' of type `gboolean' from rc file value "((GString*) 0x953c710)" of type `gboolean'
<japan> Gtk-Message: (for origin information, set GTK_DEBUG): failed to retrieve property `gtk-enable-input-feedback-sounds' of type `gboolean' from rc file value "((GString*) 0x953c790)" of type `gboolean'
<japan> Gtk-Message: (for origin information, set GTK_DEBUG): failed to retrieve property `gtk-button-images' of type `gboolean' from rc file value "((GString*) 0x953c8a0)" of type `gboolean'
<japan> xkb group #0 is already defined
<japan> Gtk-Message: (for origin information, set GTK_DEBUG): failed to retrieve property `gtk-menu-images' of type `gboolean' from rc file value "((GString*) 0x953c850)" of type `gboolean'
<pure|d> hm...
<japan> sad imam neka 2 upitnika u startu
<pure|d> ludilo
<pure|d> cekaj, ti rece da imas i ubuntu?
<japan> da
<japan> odo ja tamo
<japan> :D
<pure|d> super,
<japan> pozzz
<pure|d> sto ode?
<japan> na ubuntu
<pure|d> jel se vracas ovde?
<japan> log of
<japan> da
<pure|d> ok
<pure|d> cekam
<pure|d> :)
<pure|d> jel si tu?
<pure|d> japan
<japan> zz
<toshimaru> jel si tu?
<japan> da
<toshimaru> jel si na ubuntu sada?
<japan> aha
<toshimaru> supa!
<toshimaru> idi na system/preferences
<toshimaru> odmah!
<toshimaru> keyboard ti treba
<japan> ee to
<toshimaru> idi na layout tab i tu ti je to sto ti batre
<japan> vidim hvala ti !!!
<toshimaru> molim
<japan> e jel ynas cube _
<toshimaru> sta je cube?
<japan> kocka
<japan> xD
<toshimaru> hahah
<toshimaru> to je program pretpostavljam?
<japan> pa valjda ono da vrtis kocku
<toshimaru> hm... jel se drogiras ti?
<toshimaru> :D
<japan> sto _
<japan> da vrtiš desktope
<toshimaru> jel si nasao ovo sto smo zapoceli?
<toshimaru> da li si namestio sada
<toshimaru> ?
<japan> da
<toshimaru> aha, cube... to je efekat
<japan> ćšćšđžđžđđžćđ
<toshimaru> :)
<toshimaru> супер
<japan> najs
<japan> e jel ti oke sajt
<toshimaru> који сајт_
<toshimaru> ?
<japan> klik.granicni.com
<toshimaru> јел има некога да мени помогне_
<toshimaru> ?
<toshimaru> е, тај сајт ми делује као замка
<toshimaru> био малопре
<toshimaru> када си линковао овде
<japan> stvarno xD ?
<toshimaru> stvarno
<toshimaru> deluje kao crna rupa, usisava
<toshimaru> osetio sam blagu drhtavicu
<japan> ahaha  lud si
<toshimaru> i iskljucio
<toshimaru> ne, nisam lud. drogiram se
<japan> cime ?
<japan> dop ?
<toshimaru> ne
<japan> neg ?
<toshimaru> lepak, bronza i benzin
<japan> me zolis ?
<japan> lozis
<toshimaru> naravno
<japan> buraz ode mozak
<toshimaru> :D
<toshimaru> ali sam se drogirao kada sam bio mladji
<japan> ja se sad drogiram
<japan> ja sam sam mladji xD
<japan> oikamid trodon
<toshimaru> heheh
<toshimaru> ja sam pre uzimao dzejsone
<toshimaru> i super su
<japan> sta je to xD
<toshimaru> trodon
<toshimaru> :D
<japan> aa
<toshimaru> ej, salim se sa tobom
<japan> djonovi ih mi zovemo
<toshimaru> treba mi pomoc kao i tebi
<toshimaru> jel si iz beograda?
<japan> dap
<toshimaru> koje si godiste
<toshimaru> ?
<japan> 95
<toshimaru> nemoj da lazes samo
<toshimaru> uh.. pa ti si bas mlad
<toshimaru> jel slusas turbo folk?
<japan> ne
<toshimaru> sto?
<toshimaru> to je ekstra
<toshimaru> ceca,mira, jeca
<japan> idem na rej zurke slusam trans itd
<toshimaru> turbo!
<toshimaru> pa to je isto
<toshimaru> majke mi
<japan> ti si brate lud
<toshimaru> nisam
<toshimaru> to je isto samo sto ti ne shvatas to
<toshimaru> kao i oni sto nose duks uvucen u donji deo treshe i misle da je to kool
<toshimaru> jel si gledao onaj nas animirani film: svako dobro?
<toshimaru> japan, ne kuckam vise sa tobom, spor si!!!!
<japan> nisam spor nego gledam kod
<japan> prepravljam sajt
<japan> jesam
<toshimaru> JEL IMA NEKOGA OSIM JAPAN-A DA MI POMOGNE??????
<japan> gledao sam
<toshimaru> jel si ti onaj sto treba malo da isćilira_
<toshimaru> :D
<pure|d> jel ima nekoga?
<japan> ovi smradovi primaju pare
<japan> sto bleje ovde
<japan> a nikad nikog nema
<japan> dabogda sa tim parama u grob otisli
<pure|d> ima ih uvek i rade dobro, sada se brckaju na adi sa meduzama sigurno
<pure|d> moraju malo i da se odmore
<pure|d> npr. promis uvek uskoci
<pure|d> da pomogne
<pure|d> i to bas dobro
<promis> wau
<pure|d> meni je zao sto ti ne znas ovo sto mene muci, a vidim da si raspolozen da kuckas smrc kroz suze
<pure|d> ja imam sada resenje, ali moram da budem siguran
<pure|d> ako se ispalim, propao mi je poSo
<promis> japan jel si obrisao xampp folder?
<pure|d> ha-hu! promis!
<pure|d> pomagaj
<pure|d> cekam dugo
<pure|d> ovde
<japan> nisam
<pure|d> i
<pure|d> smaram
<pure|d> se
<pure|d> pusti japana sada promis
<promis> japan: pa obriši sa sudo
<japan> ma nije stvar u tome nego baguje
<promis> japan: ili otvori root konzolu pa delaj
<japan> xampp kad instaliram
<pure|d> promis, ni pozdrav :(
<promis> pure|d: pa moram da ga servisiram da me ne oda da dobijam pare za džabe ;)
<pure|d> smrc
<pure|d> aha, ok
<pure|d> samo napred promis
<pure|d> :D
<promis> nisam video koji je tvoj problem
<promis> sad sam seo za tastaturu
<japan> njegov problem je gimp
<promis> jel
<promis> to mi više leži nego xampp
<pure|d> nije gimp nego py skripta
<pure|d> :D
<promis> zar u gimpu ima py skripte
<pure|d> kako nema
<japan> nema i ja kazem
<pure|d> u plugins dir-u
<promis> tamo su one njegove interne skripte
<promis> interni skript jezik
<pure|d> ne, on je po default-u prazan
<pure|d> ali sa vremenom ga punis
<promis> a ima ovaj python-Fu
<pure|d> instalirao sam photivo
<pure|d> i postoji skripta za isti
<pure|d> koja funkcionise u gimpu
<pure|d> ali treba da je:Set the script file executable.
<pure|d> kako to da uradim
<pure|d> imam resenje ali nisam siguran
<pure|d> i treba mi pomoc
<promis> kako se zove taj plugin
<pure|d> samo sec
<pure|d> mm extern photivo.py
<pure|d> ja sam skinuo tu skriptu i ubacio u gimp/plugins
<pure|d> ali sada treba da je executable-ujem
<pure|d> i ne znam kako
<pure|d> tj. mozda znam, ali nisam siguran
<pure|d> i treba mi pomoc
<promis> vidim, to je dodatak za rad sa raw slikama
<pure|d> na jednom sajtu sam pronasao komandu, ali on daje i alternativu i zbog toga nisam siguran
<promis> saću da vidim kako se instalira
<pure|d> da, samo da znas.. photivo (izvinjavam se na izrazu) jebe kevu!
<pure|d> evo ti ovde kako se instalira (ako mislis na skriptu) http://photivo.org/photivo/download_and_setup/gimp
<promis> ima i drugih raw obrađivača
<promis> lično nisam nešto koristio
<promis> kako si ti instalirao?
<pure|d> promis, ja sam probao sve ove sto se spominu
<pure|d> spominju*
<pure|d> i veruj mi... photivo jebe kevu
<pure|d> ja sam preko ppa instalirao
<pure|d> ako hoces tako, dacu ti link?
<promis> dobro, znači ppa
<pure|d> da
<promis> saću da pogledam taj deb
<promis> jel bolji od therapy?
<promis> ja sam taj koristio
<pure|d> da li je bolji? like i said....
<pure|d> razvaljuje
<pure|d> ti vozis ubuntu?
<pure|d> http://www.flickr.com/groups/photivo/discuss/72157626118253852/?search=ppa
<pure|d> sto jedan rece: da nije free, kupio bih ga
<promis> da j akoristim Lucid
<promis> okej pogledao sam ovaj deb fajl
<promis> u njemu sam video da postoji stand-alone aplikacija: photivo
<promis> jel ti to radi?
<promis> i postoji plugin za gimp ptGimp
<pure|d> da, radi mi photivo, ali hocu da pokrenem ovaj plugin za gimp i ne znam kako?
<promis> i koliko vidim plugin se sastoji u tome da se iz photivo-a pošalje slika u otvoreni gimp
<pure|d> ne, nego iz gimpa direktno u photivo
<promis> kada pritisneš export to gimp dugme u photoivo
<pure|d> u photivo postoji opcija za slanje u gimp
<promis> da
<promis> i to je sve Å¡to radi taj plugin koliko vidim
<pure|d> da
<promis> Now the gimp export button of Photivo will send the image in the current  pipe to Gimp, including EXIV data and output color profile.
<promis> ne piše za obrnuto
<pure|d> cekaj
<pure|d> vidi ovo:http://photivo.org/photivo/download_and_setup/gimp
<promis> to i gledam
<pure|d> ovu sam ja skriptu skinuo
<promis> aha
<promis> nisam ovo video
<promis> saću da pogledam
<pure|d> ok
<pure|d> dole pise:Set the script file executable.
<pure|d> ali ja to ne znam da uradim
<promis> pa idi na njega
<promis> desni klik
<promis> properties
<promis> onda kartica permissions
<promis> pa Å¡tikliraj dole allow executing
<pure|d> cekaj
<pure|d> hm... stiklirano mi je
<promis> u kom folderu je snimljen, daj mi putanju
<pure|d> snimljen je u gimp/plugins
<pure|d> home dir
<promis> i jel ti se pojavljuje opcija u Filters?
<pure|d> ne
<promis> e vidiš
<promis> kod mene se pojavila
<promis> restartuj gimp, ako si snimip taj skript dok je gimp bio podignut
<pure|d> :(
<promis> opcija se zove: MM-Filters
<pure|d> da, imam je
<pure|d> ali nije to to
<pure|d> to je samo filter
<promis> daj mi ispis od komande: ls -l ~/.gimp-2.6/plug-ins
<pure|d> nikola@nkl:~$ ls -l ~/.gimp-2.6/plug-ins
<pure|d> total 72
<pure|d> -rwxr-xr-x 1 nikola nikola 38690 2011-06-24 13:15 gimplensfun
<pure|d> -rwxr-xr-x 1 nikola nikola  4043 2011-08-22 14:20 mm extern photivo.py
<pure|d> -rwxr-xr-x 1 nikola nikola  4123 2010-05-09 22:50 mm extern sigmoidal.py
<pure|d> -rw-r--r-- 1 nikola nikola 18242 2010-05-09 23:09 sigmoidal
<pure|d> nikola@nkl:~$
<promis> a taj Å¡to je rekao "da nije besplatno kupio bih ga" nek ga sisa
<pure|d> sto?
<promis> jebote pure|d opet nisam znao da si nkls
<pure|d> :(
<promis> nisam upamtio, ostao mi prvi nik
<promis> okej
<nkls> ne mogu da ga imam ponovo
<nkls> neko ga je uzeo
<nkls> i registrovao
<promis> dobro
<promis> nema veze
<nkls> jel me vidis?
<promis> okej, skript ti je na pravom mestu i izvršan je
<pure|d> ali ne radi
<pure|d> to nije to to
<promis> jel ti piše u meniju: export to photivio
<pure|d> ne
<pure|d> jel hoces da ti posaljem kako izgleda u slici?
<promis> vidiš, kod mene piše
<promis> iako ni nemam photivo instaliran
<pure|d> lol
<pure|d> da, tako ti je to kod mene
<promis> hajde, obriši taj py skirpt pa ga skini ponovo i snimi u taj folder
<pure|d> ok
<promis> jel znaš da treba da ga snimiš samo kao Save as...
<promis> nek ga sisa, jer pička neće da da pare, samo sere
<promis> siguran sam da krade hleb u prodavnici
<promis> i Å¡vercuje se u gsp-u
<pure|d> hahahahah
<pure|d> lol
<pure|d> hahahahahah
<pure|d> krade hleb u prodavnici!!!! :D
<pure|d> XD
<pure|d> e, umro sam od smeha!
<pure|d> XD
<promis> u subotu bi trebalo da bude prezentacija o linuksu
<promis> ako si u BG svrati
<promis> samo još nije rečeno gde je
<pure|d> gde?
<promis> pa ne znam još
<pure|d> instalirao sam ovo ponovo, ali sada nista nema u filters
<promis> ali je termin valjda od 17h-19h
<pure|d> restrartovao gimp
<pure|d> i nista
<promis> bem li ga, mogu da slikam pa da vidiš kako je kod mene
<pure|d> ma, verujem ti
<pure|d> ne znam da li bi pomoglo ako bih restartovao masinu?
<promis> ma jok
<promis> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/s/gn/1a20k8yp/fil.jpg
<promis> pogledaj
<promis> jel imaš to?
<promis> e, pa taj novi nisi učinio izvršnim, zar ne?
<promis> saću da instaliram kompletan photivo da vidim dali sve to radi
<pure|d> jesam, ucinio sam ga izvrsnim kako si mi rekao
<pure|d> sada cu dok ti to radis da restartujem masinu.
<pure|d> vracam se brzo
<pure|d> e, tu sam
<pure|d> nista se nije promenilo
<promis> heh, pa naravno da nije
<pure|d> ali zasto jebem mu misa!
<pure|d> zasto ne radi!
<promis> probao sam kod mene
<promis> kao izvezo sam običan jpeg, i otvorio je photivo i zamrzo se
<promis> tako da, ne propuštaš mnogo ;)
<pure|d> da, ima te neke smetnje, ali probaj da poteras nekako bilo koji fajl (fotku) i cackaj sa filterima
<promis> prebacio mi je sliku iz photiva u gimp
<pure|d> da li mozes mozda na net-u da nadjes izvorni kod
<promis> ali obrnuto neće
<pure|d> ja ga trazio, ali nisam nasao
<promis> za Å¡ta izvorni kod?
<pure|d> nista onda. izbrisacu tu skriptu
<pure|d> za photivo
<pure|d> da ga kompajliram
<promis> aha
<pure|d> malo me je zbunilo jer nije da nisam trazio, ali kao ga nema
<promis> ima ga, naravno
<pure|d> gde?
<pure|d> jel mozes da me uputis?
<promis> isprati uputstvo sa download and setup strane
<pure|d> ako mislis na ovo, ja se ne snalazim ovde nikako:http://code.google.com/p/photivo/source/list
<promis> ovom komandom se preuzima izvor: hg clone https://photivo.googlecode.com/hg/ photivo
<promis> isprati uputstvo sa sajta, odeljak Build photivo
<promis> samo da znaš nije jednostavan za bild
<pure|d> da, vidim :(
<pure|d> steta, tako bih stalno mogao da update-ujem novo
<pure|d> kao da sveki dan rade na promenama-popravkama
<pure|d> za ovaj ppa, bas nisam siguran da ga lik obnavlja svakodnevno
<promis> ništa te ne košta da probaš da ga napraviš
<pure|d> da, nista me ne kosta
<pure|d> sada sam pokrenuo ovaj proces
<pure|d> i sta sada?
<pure|d> mislim.. gde je to sada kod mene?
<pure|d> nikola@nkl:~$ hg clone https://photivo.googlecode.com/hg/ photivo
<pure|d> requesting all changes
<pure|d> adding changesets
<pure|d> adding manifests
<promis> pa u tom folderu gde ci pokrenuo
<pure|d> adding file changes
<pure|d> added 469 changesets with 3606 changes to 1142 files (+2 heads)
<pure|d> updating to branch default
<pure|d> 960 files updated, 0 files merged, 0 files removed, 0 files unresolved
<pure|d> aha
<pure|d> vidim ga
<promis> ali prenego pustiš da ga pravi moraš da rešiš zavisnosti
<promis> imaš gore komandu za njig za Lucid i Maveric
<pure|d> jel imas vremena da uradimo ovo zajedno
<promis> ne
<promis> pravo da ti kažem, seo sam zbpg nečeg drugog na računar
<pure|d> lol
<promis> pa je uleteo chat
<pure|d> da te pitam ovo, kada kazes "gore" gde je to?
<promis> pošto već primam pare
<promis> ;)
<pure|d> da, hahahahha
<pure|d> mora da si se obogatio do sada?
<promis> gore na stranici
<pure|d> jahta, itd
<promis> čuš
<promis> jok i nisam
<promis> srećom plaćaju po provedenom minutu
<pure|d> tako treba!
<promis> 1min=1$
<promis> pa ti vidi
<pure|d> pa, fino
<pure|d> ima se moze se
<pure|d> brza kola, zenske svaki dan, a?
<promis> svaki sat
<pure|d> kokteli, bankovni racuni
<pure|d> :)
<pure|d> tajkuni u srbiji mogu samo da ti zavide
<promis> jok
<promis> pozlaćene česme
<promis> zlatni kalap
<pure|d> ah, pa da. to se podrazumeva
<promis> kalaš
<pure|d> nego.. mani ti bogatstvo
<pure|d> idem ja da ovo pokusam da bildujem
<pure|d> a, ti mi drzi fige
<promis> evo ova je komanda ako je nisi video: sudo apt-get install gcc g++ ccache qt4-qmake mercurial libqt4-dev libjpeg62-dev libexiv2-dev liblensfun-dev libfftw3-dev libpng12-dev libtiff4-dev libgimp2.0-dev
<pure|d> video sam je
<promis> kuul
<pure|d> sada idem da skuvam kafu pa sta bude :)
<pure|d> cujemo se
<promis> ajde
<pure|d> pozdrav promis
<pure|d> :)
<promis> zdravo nkls
<pure|d> promis
<zuperman> imam racunar sa xp
<zuperman> i dve kartice za ethernet
<zuperman> jedna je da racunar primi konekciju
<zuperman> druga slobodna
<zuperman> hocu da serujem konekciju sa prve
<zuperman> kroz drugu
<zuperman> na ubuntu racunar
<zuperman> kako?
<zuperman> ako neko zna
<promis> pitaš kako da to uradiš na XP-u?
<zuperman> svejedno
<promis> nije sve jedno
<zuperman> na drugoj strani  je ubuntu
<zuperman> pa, da
<zuperman> onda tako
<zuperman> sa xp
<zuperman> da dam konekciju ubuntuu
<promis> to je onda pitanje z XP kanal, a ne za ubuntu kanal
<Beretta021> promis kaki je centOS 6?
<promis> blah
<promis> nisam se udubljivao
<promis> ali sam paogledao malo riznice
<promis> i nema ništa što ja koristim
<zuperman> meni treba pomoc zbog ubuntua, dva xp-a znam da povezem
<zuperman> no dobro
<promis> pa isto ti je
<promis> kako podešavaš taj drugi XP?
<promis> tako podesi i ubuntu
<zuperman> moram manuelno da podesim?
<zuperman> to je pitanje
<zuperman> gateway
<zuperman> i ip
<zuperman> ?
<promis> pa, ako si tako radio na drugom XP, onda uradi tako i na ubuntu
<promis> kad kažem drugi XP, mislim na slučaj kad si povezivao dva XP-a
<promis> XP sa dve mrežne je prvi XP.
<promis> podešavanja koja si primenio na drugom XP, primeni na ubuntu.
<zuperman> ok
<promis> ako ne znaš da u ubuntu namestiš statičnu adresu ti reci
<promis> ako ti je ona potrebna
<zuperman> znam manuelno da namestim
<zuperman> samo  nisam siguran oko podesavanja sa xp
<zuperman> jer sam  bridzovao ranije
<zuperman> a sad pokusavam  krossover kablom
<zuperman> da povezem
<promis> pa to ti je podešavanje na prvom računaru.
<promis> taj bridž
<promis> drugi računar je običan. samo je pitanje dali statička ili dinamička adresa
<promis> statička je uvek stabilnija
<promis> i naravno treba ti cross kabal
<Beretta021> zuperman na XP samo selektujes obe konekcije i kazes mu bridge
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-23
<vrag81> ima li koga
<vrag81> ehej, ima li koga na veyi
<vrag81> #lugons
<vrag81> ehehehee
<vrag81> ????
<vrag81> neko da zna sa notbucima?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-25
<crax0> hi
<blaeks> hai
<promis> Čoveče, još uvek preko 30°C
<setac> zdravo svima
<setac> Paracinac tu si?
<setac> a bre imali neko da mi pomogne
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-26
<nekotreci> da li neko moze da mi kaze koja verzija linuxa je najmanje zahtevna
<crax0> hi
<Milos_SD> da li neko koristi 11.10 ?
<crax0> verovatno :D
<Milos_SD> od prisutnih na kanalu
<Milos_SD> :P
<liti> dobar dan
<Githzerai> z
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-27
<hanac> jel moguce i kako namestiti torent na ubuntu?
<setac_> ljudi treba mi pomoc inace razbijam lap top ili instaliram windows
<setac_> ima li iko ziv ovde nekad?]
<Ddpbf> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/uputstvo-za-instalaciju/
<Ddpbf> 1. ради шта хоћеш са лаптопом то се нас не тиче
<Ddpbf> 2. треба имати у виду да људи раде нешто и треба бити стрпљив
<Ddpbf> бахато понашање може само да ти добави избацивање са канала
<blaeks> my politically incorrect analysis of this year's EuroDIG http://blaeks.wordpress.com/2011/08/27/eurodig-2011/ cheerz!
<Djura> pozdrav svima!
<Djura> zna li neko sta bi mogla znaciti poruka "Read error" koja se povremeno pojavi pre GRUB menija
<Djura> racunar tu stane
<Djura> greska se ponovi nakon restarta
<Djura> sve dok ne ugasim racunar
<Djura> potom se ne pojavi i dobijem Grub meni
<promis> problem sa hardverom?
<Djura> da. ali mi nije jasno sa cim
<promis> ploča-hard?
<Djura> mozda sa grafickom ?
<promis> jok
<Djura> jer se ponekad asistem i zamrzne
<Djura> pa mogu samo da radim u failsafe modu
<promis> grafička nema nikakvu ulogu kod gruba
<Djura> ovo je pre gruba
<Djura> tj. ni ne stignem do gruba
<promis> pa jel taj read error liči na grubovu poruku ili je vezana za POST?
<Djura> nije grubova poruka
<promis> onda je definitivno do hardvera
<Djura> goglanjem samo pronalazim grešku "disk read error"
<Djura> ali ne i samo "read error"
<promis> pa da ti nije neki usb priključen?
<promis> floppy?
<promis> cdrom?
<Djura> ne :(
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-28
<locodir-user> da i neko zna kako da uinstaliram ubuntu
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-20
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] pomoć oko SEO URLs : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-pomoc-oko-seo-urls
<stereo_advance> dobar dan
<vladap> svaki dan
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ask ubuntu search provider za gnome shell : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ask-ubuntu-search-provider-za-gnome-shell
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Programiranje c : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-programiranje-c
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> "Хаковање" Убунта : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hakovanje-ubunta
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Dan slobodnog softvera u Srbiji : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dan-slobodnog-softvera-u-srbiji
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-21
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> dual boot w7-ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dual-boot-w7-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Reboot svako Jutro : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reboot-svako-jutro
<bojce> admini, ajde na kanal...znate gde :)
<maletaski> pozdrav Rainmaker__
<Rainmaker__> pozdrav druže
<maletaski> aj prihvati invate
<Rainmaker__> preko čega
<maletaski> poslo sam ti poziv za drugi kanal
<maletaski> jel si na Xchatu?
<Rainmaker__> nigde ga ne vidim
<maletaski> ček opet
<Rainmaker__> ne na smuxi
<maletaski> jel vidiš sad
<Rainmaker__> tu je
<maletaski> ajd
<maletaski> Atlantic777, ping
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Reboot svako Jutro : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reboot-svako-jutro
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Omnikey 3121 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-omnikey-3121
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu LoCo Tim ponovo odobren : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-loco-tim-ponovo-odobren
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> acer emachines em528 "koji distro" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-acer-emachines-em528-koji-distro
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> acer emachines laptopovi  "koji distro" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-acer-emachines-em528-koji-distro
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> acer emachines laptopovi  "koji distro" : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-acer-emachines-laptopovi-koji-distro
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-22
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> lokalni LUG? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lokalni-lug
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu Server Pretrga : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-ubuntu-server-pretrga
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Ubuntu Server Pretrga : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-ubuntu-server-pretrga
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Ubuntu Server Pretrga : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-ubuntu-server-pretrga
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> CaDE (CD and DVD Explorer) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-cade-cd-and-dvd-explorer
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> TV Kartica Global TV Terminator : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tv-kartica-global-tv-terminator
<stereo_advance> services ( chanserv, nickserv, etc. ) are currently down due to hardware issues.  Hopefully we will be able to restore things shortly
<stereo_advance> naslov sa #freenode
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Distribucija ubuntu proizvoda u srbiji : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-distribucija-ubuntu-proizvoda-u-srbiji
<dragan99> nesto nenormalan prelet sa ubuntu.rs na mint-srbija.com ?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 10.10 konekcija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-10-10-konekcija
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-23
<dragan99> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-loco-tim-ponovo-odobren?pid=203545#pid203545
<dragan99> Bojce:
<dragan99> Na večerašnjem sastanku Ubuntu LoCo Council-a, naša Zajednica je ponovo odobrena i prihvaćena za zvaničnu Ubuntu Zajednicu!
<dragan99> Glasanje smo prošli bez ijednog protiv glasa ili uzdržanog.
<dragan99> Status zvanične Zajednice imaćemo u naredne 2 godine.
<dragan99> Ko je minirao i zasto ima toliko preletaca na Mint-srbija.com, da li neko zeli da da odgovor?
<boris_c> e, kako da izlistam sve opcije koje su dostupne za na primer oracle javu u debconf-set-selections ?
<boris_c> imam nešto što je podešeno ranije za sun6jdk, sad mi trebaju opcije za oracle 7 jdk
<boris_c> kako da znam kako se zovu opcije
<boris_c> konkrento treba mi ovo:
<boris_c> sun-java6-jdk   shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1    boolean true
<boris_c> sun-java6-jre   shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1    boolean true
<boris_c> sun-java6-jre   sun-java6-jre/stopthread        boolean true
<boris_c> za oracle 7 javu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Убунту вс. Минт Цинамон : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-ubuntu-vs-mint-cinamon
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nevidljivi kalendar : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-nevidljivi-kalendar
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-24
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Backtrack 5 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-backtrack-5
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> mx518 logitech mouse : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mx518-logitech-mouse
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-25
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nvidia Boot Agent - Obaveštenje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nvidia-boot-agent-obavestenje
<temp981> hi. how complete is ubuntu-rs translation to serbian?
<bitlord> temp981, please rephrase your question and try again.
<temp981> Right. is Ubuntu-Rs a Linux distro? if yes, does it display *any* English at any point in installation or when user runs/uses it?
<temp981> I need to recommend a Linux distro for a non-English speaker :|
<bitlord> temp981, ubuntu-rs is not a distribution it's a Serbian community around Ubuntu distribution (and I think it's official)
<temp981> ah. ok. Thanks :)
<temp981> Is the standard ubuntu distro actually any good then in terms of translations to RS? I'll be downloading the latest iso later and booting it up in RS (not that i'll undertand it all).
<temp981> or if I can put it differently, if you are a native serbian speaker here, have you found that using Ubuntu with the RS localisation is acutally usable and no english is shown?
<bitlord> I don't use it localized, but I think support for Serbian language in ubuntu is OK (every program which is translated upstream to Serbian, should work fine)
<temp981> so it's as I suspected. there's translations, but to be 100% sure all translations are there, one has to test all apps / wizards / aspects of the UI :)
<bitlord> I think most of default installed apps are translated, but not every in the repo, so no 100% Serbian support
<temp981> are the terminal emulators also translated? man pages etc? (i'm partly bi-lingual, can speak SHJ, but primarily english)
<bitlord> As I already mentioned, I'm not using localized version, so not sure about that, but I think if the application is translated it's probably 100% done, so man pages should be covered I think.
<temp981> Ok. I'll also play around with it for a bit. Thanks a lot for your time, bitlord :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-26
<stereo_advance> o/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Program za prepoznavanje pesama??? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-program-za-prepoznavanje-pesama
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koji firewall za Ubuntu 12.04? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koji-firewall-za-ubuntu-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> potrebna pomoc oko kamere : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-potrebna-pomoc-oko-kamere
<FiReSTaRT> ubuntu-rs-vesti: pa zar to ne pali automatski?
<FiReSTaRT> vecina kamera ima podrsku u kernelu
<lebron> ubuntu-rs-vesti je bot koji izvještava o novim temama na forumu
<FiReSTaRT> hvala lebron... ala smo se automatizovali, uskoro nam nece trebati ni korisnici, samo botovi :D
<maletaski> ahahhahha
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa instalacijom - "pae" problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-instalacijom-pae-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> virtual dj? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-studio-virtual-dj
<stereo_advance> \o
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-19
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Zasto je zatvorena tema o sigurnosnim propustima? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zasto-je-zatvorena-tema-o-sigurnosnim-propustima
<stereo_advance> \o ola Icy_blue :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa backup-om : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-problem-sa-backup-om
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-20
<vladap> \o/
<brok> pozdrav
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalacija. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija--17881
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-21
<brok> pozz
 * vladap is away: off time
 * vladap is back (gone 09:41:53)
 * vladap is away: off time
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-22
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pozdrav! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pozdrav--17883
<tata> Å¡ta mi je potrebno da instaliram na starom ubuntu, da bih dobio zvuk kad gledam MP4?  sliku imam ali ne i ton.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ne umem da namestim rezoluciju pa to ti je : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ne-umem-da-namestim-rezoluciju-pa-to-ti-je
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-23
<profiler1982> zna li neko neki dobar irc klijent za android
 * vladap is back (gone 44:13:41)
<vladap> \o/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> profiler DE : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-profiler-de
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skype-kamera : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-kamera
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-24
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Пројекат → РХМЗ Србије временска прогноза : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-projekat-%E2%86%92-rhmz-srbije-vremenska-prognoza
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> TIFF image : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tiff-image
<Caruga85> ljudi treba mi mala pomoc
<Caruga85> ne mogu da nadjem u ubuntu 12.04
<Caruga85> de se nalazi /dev/hdc
<Caruga85> koji sam kreten
<Caruga85> treba mi sdc
<Caruga85> hvala
<Caruga85> :D
<Kostic> Caruga85: нема на чему (али заиста)... :D
<Kostic> Caruga85: ако диск користи ИДЕ контролер онда се назива hda а ако је спољни или је САТА онда се назива sda.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skype i wiki stranica : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-i-wiki-stranica
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako da napravim egzekutivni fajl? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-da-napravim-egzekutivni-fajl
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-25
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 13.04 gnome - GRUB : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-gnome-grub
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 13.04 gnome - GRUB : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-13-04-gnome-grub
<brok> pozdrav
<Flaunt_> pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-20
<dragan99> ne radi vam forum
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-21
<dragan99> opet ne radi www.ubuntu-rs.org
<maletaski> popravljen forum
<dragan99> maletaski: hvala :)
<maletaski> np
<maletaski> hm opet se zapuco
<dragan99> opet je forum zablesavio, nisam ni pp uspeo da procitam
<dragan99> maletaski: forum roka nenormalno, zrelo za generalku
<maletaski> da izgleda da jeste
<maletaski> evo pokušavam da ga oporavim
<dragan99> samo opusteno, kad nece niko da ti pomogne, nema frke :)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-22
<nikolam> Nek napravi neko vise dogadjaja sa tacnim trajanjem u onom deljenom iCal kalendaru, da ne stoji 3 dana po 24 sata (Za BalcCon NS) , ruzno je
<nikolam> Mislim na http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-rs/ical , koji je izuzetno koristen
<nikolam> koristan, samo treba da postoji da se tacno u toku dana dodeljuje trajanje , jer tako treba da izgleda u kalendaru dogadjaja
<nikolam> Ja ga dodam u TB/lightning kalendar i super je okrisno jer budem obvesten kad se nesto napravi kao dogadjaj a od interesa je za Ubuntu
<nikolam> Al treba da se pazi da se ne prave stojoge od 24 sata po vise dana. :)
<DaRRk0> moze li pomoc trenutno sam na KDE desktopu zato sto sam bio primoram gnome shell radi ali kad kiknem gore na Activites ne pokazuje mi aplikacije nego zabaguje ekran pocrni mi i vrati me na desktop neka pomoc
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-18
<tetraktis> dobar dan, izvinjavam se sto upadam ovako
<tetraktis> interesuje me da li neko zna ima li bilo kakav crkveni kalendar
<tetraktis> u vidu tray-a ili widget-a za ubuntu
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-19
<LordShiva> o/
<LordShiva> jutro
<LordShiva> lol vidim da je icy_blue bila na kanalu :) cool da li se vraca u ekipu lugons?
<LordShiva> Atlantic778, olujicz ^^^
<zoki> zdravo!
<pwnd> pozdrav zoki
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-20
<LordShiva> o/ tilda_
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-22
<LordShiva> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-23
<LordShiva> .
#ubuntu-rs 2016-08-24
<markic> pozdrav svima!
<brok> pozdrav svima, ako me se još neko uopšte seća :)
#ubuntu-rs 2017-08-26
<inf4m0us> braco zna li neko moze li da se poveca root particija a da se uzme od windowsove
<inf4m0us> ja umountujem ntfs i skinem sa nje i dobijem unlokated ali root nece da se resize
<Beretta021> sa cega radis?
<Beretta021> live?
<Beretta021> inf4m0us:
<inf4m0us> Beretta021, sa gparted
<inf4m0us> samo me zanima kako da povecam particiju
#ubuntu-rs 2018-08-23
<masina-kobila-uz> pomoz bog ljudi :)))
<masina-kobila-uz> *uzi ;)
<masina-kobila-uz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<masina-kobila-uz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEFuM1pXKF8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<milobit-> odo dodo mozak me izdaje a pamet mi se gubi
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcvwoSCl52Y
#ubuntu-rs 2018-08-26
<azijat> cek da uzmrm djozluke
<azijat> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<azijat> poturci se moj brat i postade azijat
<azijat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbt43eLMJsA
<azijat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPfkwZRU5Z4
<azijat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPfkwZRU5Z4
<azijat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPfkwZRU5Z4
<azijat> jos me zovu vlah
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_go8xpNA9w
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XFkcDuo708
 * vlah imam toke i utoke a pasem alamanku Nijesu mi dragi zapadni macevi:(
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<vlah> imam jednu i za svoga brata azijata
<vlah> samo za mog brata azijata  Atlantic777  ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
 * vlah jos me zovu 'vaska' karavlaska;(
 * vlah https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9kZF5FNsz0 ;)
<vlah> odo dodo
 * vlah baba se pohasila  Ja moram da oplacem sudje:(hm
#ubuntu-rs 2020-08-23
<dacirijus> pozdrav moze li pomoc
<dacirijus> konstantno mi je slow wifi download iako sam povezan na 5g
<dacirijus> sudo modprobe -r ath10k_pci && sudo modprobe ath10k_pci
<dacirijus> kad uradim ovo bude ok
<dacirijus> al cim restartujem opet isto
